# Open Connection Behind Dash area behind change holder



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

I should have taken a picture of it the other day, but I failed to do so behind the little push button flip open compartment where it has the little area where you can dump stuff down into (which is directly infront of the shifter (m6) behind the cover piece that runs from the arm rest that contains the cup holders that is the bezel that covers the shift boot there is a little white connection probably .5 wide? by 1" tall that is made for one single plug to go into. At the time the other day there was nothing plugged in there. Anyone know what that is for? Is it a module to connect maybe a lock / unlock button?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I think that is the bluetooth connection for the radio
output.

Larry


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

What year is your car, I think an 05 this would be power point for "smokers "and 06 would be bluetooth acc connection. I was thinking of using this for GPS hardwire point in my 05.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

swgoat said:


> what year is your car, i think an 05 this would be power point for "smokers "and 06 would be bluetooth acc connection. I was thinking of using this for gps hardwire point in my 05.



04 m6


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Holy run on sentence! On a '04 that's the power connection for the "smokers package". It's a really good place to tap off of for keyed 12v power and ground for accessories like gauges with the third prong being power that's tied to the dash dimmer.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

SWGOAT said:


> What year is your car, I think an 05 this would be power point for "smokers "and 06 would be bluetooth acc connection. I was thinking of using this for GPS hardwire point in my 05.


Why wouldn't it serve the same purpose (smokers package) on the 06?


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> Holy run on sentence! [/QUO
> 
> Hehe! Yeah sorry. Posted from my cell phone and I have fat fingers so I try to keep keystrokes to a minimum.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

In case anybody wanted to tap off of that power here's the layout. . . 










It's located behind here. . . 










and you get at it by removing these screws behind the glove box door and sliding the panel off. . . 










Once removed this is what you'll see. . .


----------

